# Removing E46 trim "gently"



## jeffh325 (Mar 15, 2004)

I'm trying to install the iPod adapter and I'm following the instructions posted on http://www.e46fanatics.com/howto/howtodetail.php?howto_id=25 to remove the silver trim. The only problem seems to be that I'm doing this with a considerable amount of force and the trim still won't come off. I'm also worried about breaking off a piece of plastic or something. Supposedly it's held on by friction but there seems to be something it's latched on to. Is there something else that needs to be removed?


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

BMW makes a special tool to remove it, it's basically a non-marring plastic pry. If you don't have that, use a flat head screwdriver covered with durable cloth or a chamois. Work your way along the bottom edge of the trim, and go gently. The dash material is pliable and comes back to shape. It's a little scary the first time you do it, but once you get it started it comes off pretty easily.


----------



## caswcu (Feb 20, 2005)

jeffh325 said:


> I'm trying to install the iPod adapter and I'm following the instructions posted on http://www.e46fanatics.com/howto/howtodetail.php?howto_id=25 to remove the silver trim. The only problem seems to be that I'm doing this with a considerable amount of force and the trim still won't come off. I'm also worried about breaking off a piece of plastic or something. Supposedly it's held on by friction but there seems to be something it's latched on to. Is there something else that needs to be removed?


i used a panel popper ( i think this is the name ) . had it sitting around from a install I did on a previous car ( 2000 mustang ). wrapped it in towels and popped the trim right off. works like a champ!


----------



## jeffh325 (Mar 15, 2004)

philippek said:


> BMW makes a special tool to remove it, it's basically a non-marring plastic pry. If you don't have that, use a flat head screwdriver covered with durable cloth or a chamois. Work your way along the bottom edge of the trim, and go gently. The dash material is pliable and comes back to shape. It's a little scary the first time you do it, but once you get it started it comes off pretty easily.


Ok, thanks. I got it off but it wasn't pretty. The two orange clips in the center came off with the center trim.


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

jeffh325 said:


> Ok, thanks. I got it off but it wasn't pretty. The two orange clips in the center came off with the center trim.


That can happen even with the real BMW tool (I have one). Just slide the orange clips off the posts on the trim pieces and pop them back in the dash.

Note: if you ever need new clips from the dealer, note that they are color coded (green, orange, and white) and aren't interchangeable. Make sure you get the right ones.


----------



## jeffh325 (Mar 15, 2004)

Terry Kennedy said:


> That can happen even with the real BMW tool (I have one). Just slide the orange clips off the posts on the trim pieces and pop them back in the dash.
> 
> Note: if you ever need new clips from the dealer, note that they are color coded (green, orange, and white) and aren't interchangeable. Make sure you get the right ones.


Speaking of the devil










I think the word "friction" would be a gross understatement. Even the notch on the bottom broke before the clip gave way to lack of friction.


----------



## Bob330Ci (Oct 15, 2002)

I recently did the same thing...don't ask me about the results...but in conversation with my service advisor later he stated that every time they do warranty work that requires pulling off the trim they replace all the red clips. (I broke one of the clips and was the dealership picking up a replacement.)

At a whopping $1.27 per clip, it's up to you, but to be safe against future rattles seems worthwhile. YMMV.

B.


----------



## cambie (Mar 13, 2005)

Bob330Ci said:


> I recently did the same thing...don't ask me about the results...but in conversation with my service advisor later he stated that every time they do warranty work that requires pulling off the trim they replace all the red clips. (I broke one of the clips and was the dealership picking up a replacement.)
> 
> At a whopping $1.27 per clip, it's up to you, but to be safe against future rattles seems worthwhile. YMMV.
> 
> B.


that seems crazy. i did my nav retrofit in my 2005 325i and took the trim off carefully with a flat head screwdriver, and it came off perfectly. No broken clips, no scratches anywhere, anything. hard to believe bmw can't do it correctly themselves.

on the other hand, that's what motivated me to rip my new car apart and install nav. i figured even though i didn't know exactly what i was doing in the bmw, it was better than some monkey at a dealership whom i can't watch work. not that a dealership would have done it for me anyway.


----------

